# Sudden aggression in female rat



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

For a friend : she has 2 rats who have been together since birth, about 2.5 years, one has suddenly become aggressive to the other!! Her vet is useless with rodents and had no advise, but the Victim rat has a cyst which the vet won't touch due to her age. Any advise?? They are separated for the time being.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe her other rat senses that the rat is ill?
Are you sure it's a cyst and not an abcess?
If it's an abcess it should have a black head to it which can be soaked in warm salt water and then gentle squeezing should ease out the nasty stuff.

Or it could be a tumour.

If your friend goes on fancyratsforum and ask around for a good vet in his/her area then that may help and you can also ask for advice on there too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Also is the other rat biting the other? Drawing blood? Or has open wounds?
If the other doesn't then I wouldn't have split them.
No blood no foul is the key.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The vet has said it's a cyst but iv not seen it myself... Il point her to e forum 

From what I can't tell there's no blood just a lot of noise (she said the attacking rat is making the other rat 'scream'

My instinct was that it's due to sensing she's sick,nbut know sweet fa about rats so thought I'd ask!

Thanks!

She is v worried as they were actually her sons rats and she inherited them when he moved out to his gf's! She's had them in her care less than 6months so is quite new to rodent habits!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> The vet has said it's a cyst but iv not seen it myself... Il point her to e forum
> 
> From what I can't tell there's no blood just a lot of noise (she said the attacking rat is making the other rat 'scream'
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't have split them, "screaming" can be fairly normal in play fights, as Blade said, No blood, no foul 

As for the "cist" where is it located?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Personally I wouldn't have split them, "screaming" can be fairly normal in play fights, as Blade said, No blood, no foul
> 
> As for the "cist" where is it located?


On her side I think - il suggest she let's them get back together andd keep an eye


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

some rats are drama queens, I have a girl wo will scream even during play you'd tink she was being killed lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> some rats are drama queens, I have a girl wo will scream even during play you'd tink she was being killed lol


Same here with one of myboys.
He's a right mardy sod. Lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> some rats are drama queens, I have a girl wo will scream even during play you'd tink she was being killed lol


I had a doe that would squeak and "scream" just being picked up, she was my lil squeaky ratty :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I had a doe that would squeak and "scream" just being picked up, she was my lil squeaky ratty :lol:


my screamer is the same, shes quite funny really as you can poke her and she squeaks, pick up she squeaks But shes pretty much alpha out of the group wonder if they let her just to stop her screaming lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

LostGirl said:


> my screamer is the same, shes quite funny really as you can poke her and she squeaks, pick up she squeaks But shes pretty much alpha out of the group wonder if they let her just to stop her screaming lol!


My squeaker was an alpha too lol
I miss my lil squeaker, it isn't the same here without her


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My lot squeak and squeal like they're being killed if they're just getting groomed by another rat! I'm in agreement with no blood no foul - separating them, especially at this age could do more harm than good!


----------

